# HOPPOS CUSTOM HYDRAULICS



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

HOPPO'S CUSTOM SUSPENSION WORKS
TEL: 1-(909)-923-5553
11195. CENTRAL AVE - UNIT 4 ONTARIO, CA 91762


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

customers cars art did


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

Sooooo this is an advertisement or are you just a really big fan? :scrutinize: :tongue:


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

nice to see Art still doin it


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Mar 23 2010, 08:46 AM~16972340
> *Sooooo this is an advertisement or are you just a really big fan?  :scrutinize:  :tongue:
> *


advertisement doggy


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by soloco_@Mar 23 2010, 10:10 AM~16973133
> *nice to see Art still doin it
> *


yeah he is geatting alot of work he is a real cool cat.. when i need hydro parts i go to him he tells you what you need and what you dont need and his son works ther too with him they are cool people


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

ttt


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

more work from hoppos hydraulics


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

TTT FOR ART


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

TTT for the homie Art !


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

GET AT HIM FOR HYDRO PARTS HE WILL ALSO SHIP


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

One of the most respected shops in Socal’s Inland Empire is HOPPO’S CUSTOM SUSPENSION WORKS in Ontario California. For more then 20 years HOPPO’S has specialized in custom hydraulics and air ride suspension, frame reinforcement, restorations, dump bed, z racks, 





lowered and lifted suspension. Some of the most innovative and award winning setups around. “It all started in school, doing work in my mom’s garage. lowering friend’s mini trucks and cars, finally installing hydraulics and air ride,” “The first setup I did broke and I had to fix it again.” After some “urging” by the city in the form of a “code violation” for running a business in a residence, HOPPO’S decided to open his first shop in 1989. 

HOPPO’S has now expanded his services to include lowering and lifted suspension, custom air ride suspension, quick air cylinder set ups, wheel, tires, chrome and gold plating and our own line of custom hydraulic and air ride kits.



An Inland Empire mainstay for more then 20 years!!!! 

Questions? Call HOPPO’S at (909) 923-5553


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

OPEN MON-FRIDAY 9AM-5PM SATURDAY 9-12


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

HE DOES ONLINE ORDERS TO :cheesy:


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

:thumbsup: web site is up...


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridincalivato_@Mar 23 2010, 01:24 PM~16974815
> *:thumbsup:  web site is up...
> *


YUP ART IS A COOL CAT OUR MEMBERS LIKE HIS WORK AND I KNOW THERE IS ALOT MORE CAR CLUB PEOPLE THAT LIKE HIS WORK TO


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

IF YOU NEED A GOOD HYDRAULIC INSTALL GO TO BIG ART FROM HOPPOS HYDROS DOES REAL CLEAN WORK GOT GOOD PRICES TO GIVE ART A TRY GOOD PEOPLE RITE THERE


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

WHENS THE NEXT CRUISE NIGHT??


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridincalivato_@Mar 23 2010, 01:56 PM~16975095
> *WHENS THE NEXT CRUISE NIGHT??
> *


HE TOLD ME HE WILL LET ME KNOW WHEN HIS NEXT CRUISE WILL BE HE HAS BEEN REAL BUSY AND THATS A GOOD THING


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

ttt


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Mar 23 2010, 04:18 PM~16976650
> *ttt
> *


Wow, how much do you think it would cost me to have him make my 64 do a standing 3 wheel and do basic reinforcement  :biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rlowrod_@Mar 23 2010, 07:23 PM~16979070
> *Wow, how much do you think it would cost me to have him make my 64 do a standing 3 wheel and do basic reinforcement   :biggrin:
> *


whats up big mike


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

ttt


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Mar 23 2010, 11:57 AM~16974593
> *more work from hoppos hydraulics
> 
> 
> ...


thats my old car


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Mar 24 2010, 10:13 AM~16985430
> *thats my old car
> *


why did you sell it?


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Mar 24 2010, 10:32 AM~16986186
> *why did you sell it?
> *


started a new project


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Mar 24 2010, 12:18 PM~16986664
> *started a new project
> *


thats cool i know hoppos did a good job and you wher happy rite? :biggrin:


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

ttt


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## HIGHENDHYDRAULICS (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Mar 23 2010, 01:37 PM~16974932
> *YUP ART IS A COOL CAT OUR MEMBERS LIKE HIS WORK AND I KNOW THERE IS ALOT MORE CAR CLUB PEOPLE THAT LIKE HIS WORK TO
> *


yes he is he helped us out alot when we first started our lil. bizz.

let him know we said whats up


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HIGHENDHYDRAULICS_@Mar 26 2010, 02:32 PM~17009775
> *yes he is he helped us out alot when we first started our lil. bizz.
> 
> let him know we said whats up
> *


i will bro


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## black-rooster (Aug 31, 2009)

tell art whats up from manuel


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by black-rooster_@Mar 29 2010, 10:08 AM~17032907
> *tell art whats up from manuel
> *


i will bro


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

I wanted to see if I can get a price check on 1050 cca. Batteries with no core


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

TTT FOR ART


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLACK79REGAL_@Mar 31 2010, 04:31 AM~17052774
> *I wanted to see if I can get a price check on 1050 cca. Batteries with no core
> *


pm'ed you bro


----------



## DELEGATION AZ (Feb 3, 2008)

:biggrin: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ivmxa7XMB2s :thumbsup:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION AZ_@Jun 24 2010, 09:18 PM~17880862
> *:biggrin: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ivmxa7XMB2s  :thumbsup:
> *


hopping good like always


----------



## TCaddy (Sep 8, 2008)

Pm me price on kits.. im located in alberta


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

:wave:TTT FOR HOPPOS BIG SPIKE @ GATOR'S


----------



## DELEGATION AZ (Feb 3, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jun 24 2010, 11:45 PM~17882236
> *hopping good like always
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT for Art!!


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jun 26 2010, 12:54 PM~17893385
> *TTT for Art!!
> *


One day I'll be ready.... :thumbsup:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jun 29 2010, 07:40 PM~17921322
> *
> *


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

ttt for big art


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

TTT FOR HOPPOS


----------



## DELEGATION AZ (Feb 3, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

went ther yesterday and hooked me up on some fitting on my slow down valve


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

he does good work makes it look clean


----------



## Guapo's six2 rag (Aug 21, 2009)

T T T


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

Mice installs done by Hoppos for sure!

What does a set of them extendable shocks cost shipped to 55806 duluth Minnesota!
And what size are they fully extended and collapsed and what size cylinders do they accomundate?


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Aug 9 2010, 11:40 AM~18265025
> *Mice installs done by Hoppos for sure!
> 
> What does a set of them extendable shocks cost shipped to 55806 duluth Minnesota!
> ...


give him a call


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Aug 9 2010, 11:40 AM~18265025
> *Mice installs done by Hoppos for sure!
> 
> What does a set of them extendable shocks cost shipped to 55806 duluth Minnesota!
> ...


TEL: 1-(909)-923-5553


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

ttt


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Aug 7 2010, 12:00 AM~18250275
> *TTT FOR HOPPOS
> *


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## DELEGATION AZ (Feb 3, 2008)

*Here are a few pics of some set ups!* :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

That first set up is crazy...I like the tanks and the one piece block


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

TTT FOR ART GOOD WORK CLEAN SET UPS TOO


----------



## DELEGATION AZ (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Aug 21 2010, 11:56 PM~18373591
> *That first set up is crazy...I like the tanks and the one piece block
> *


*Did you see those dumps!!! :biggrin: :wow: :biggrin: :wow: *


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION AZ_@Aug 21 2010, 11:22 PM~18373387
> *Here are a few pics of some set ups! :0  :0  :0  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


*Having seen those round body Deltas in a minute*


----------



## DELEGATION AZ (Feb 3, 2008)

:worship:   :sprint: *Going to gets some parts for the goodtimes show on sat! * :sprint:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION AZ_@Aug 22 2010, 07:16 PM~18378597
> *Did you see those dumps!!! :biggrin:  :wow:  :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


I did a doubletake after I posted...


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

TTT


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Aren't those tanks and block from ShellHappy in El Monte?


----------



## DELEGATION AZ (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REYXTC_@Aug 23 2010, 07:39 PM~18388434
> *Aren't those tanks and block from ShellHappy in El Monte?
> *


*No there from Hoppos in ontario!* :biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION AZ_@Aug 24 2010, 04:48 PM~18396156
> *No there from Hoppos in ontario! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DELEGATION AZ (Feb 3, 2008)

*
Got coils in stock!*


----------



## DELEGATION AZ (Feb 3, 2008)

*What you need Hoppos has it in stock! *


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION AZ_@Aug 26 2010, 07:28 PM~18415928
> *<span style='font-family:Geneva'>THATS WHATS UP HOPPOS GOT WHAT YOU NEED  *


----------



## DELEGATION AZ (Feb 3, 2008)

*here is a truck frame he is working on! :biggrin: *


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION AZ_@Aug 26 2010, 07:46 PM~18416114
> *here is a truck frame he is working on! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN WELDING :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

ttt


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> *What you need Hoppos has it in stock! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## DELEGATION AZ (Feb 3, 2008)

*Sorry LIL family been out but you can call them at the shop Hoppos Custom Suspension Works
(909) 923-5553 Thanks!!!!!*


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

:thumbsup: shops lookin good


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

ttt


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## DELEGATION AZ (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Sep 3 2010, 10:16 AM~18478473
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## DELEGATION AZ (Feb 3, 2008)

*Hoppo's has the real carling switches in stock! :wow: *


----------



## DELEGATION75 (Nov 11, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION AZ_@Sep 3 2010, 08:36 PM~18482707
> *:wave:
> *


WHATS UP DELEGATION CAR CLUB HOWS EVERYTHING


----------



## DELEGATION AZ (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Sep 6 2010, 03:52 PM~18499898
> *WHATS UP DELEGATION CAR CLUB HOWS EVERYTHING
> *


*cool getting the cars ready for the show on sunday! How you guys doing?*


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION AZ_@Sep 6 2010, 10:20 PM~18503518
> *cool getting the cars ready for the show on sunday! How you guys doing?
> *


we are doing good we are getting ready for our cruise nite friday and getting ready for sunday too


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## DELEGATION AZ (Feb 3, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## DELEGATION75 (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION AZ_@Sep 12 2010, 08:34 PM~18550947
> *:biggrin:
> *


 uffin:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

ttt


----------



## DELEGATION75 (Nov 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## DELEGATION75 (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Sep 17 2010, 01:00 AM~18589032
> *
> *


 :werd:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION75_@Sep 17 2010, 01:45 AM~18589114
> *:werd:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## NINETYSEXLAC (Nov 12, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## DELEGATION AZ (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETYSEXLAC_@Sep 19 2010, 06:15 PM~18605942
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: :h5: :wave:


----------



## DELEGATION AZ (Feb 3, 2008)




----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

heres a couple install pics from hoppos

they came off the web site to see more log onto hopposonline.com


























































































































































:cheesy:


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

hoppos doin it big at lowrider san bern. show 2010 (see pics)

who all is going to super show come visit our booth out there were going to be in front of the main building


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DELEGATION AZ (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HYDRO909_@Sep 28 2010, 03:58 PM~18684560
> *hoppos doin it big at lowrider san bern. show 2010 (see pics)
> 
> who all is going to super show come visit our booth out there were going to be in front of the main building
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

heres some more pics for ur viewing pleasure!


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

some of our molded arms just a sample of our work


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

nice work art


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

thanks paul!


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

:wow:


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

DO YOU HAVE ANY MORE PIS OF IT, WE DONT HAVE ANY OF IT ANY MORE MAN SO WE CAN KEEP IT ON FILE


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)




----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HYDRO909_@Sep 29 2010, 03:08 PM~18694420
> *thanks paul!
> *


NO PROBLEM ART  :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

LOL......... ttt for the #1 hater keep on hating its just making me bigger and if you got something to say here my # 909-717-4724 or you got the address we need to talk i got your 10k come get it............


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## DELEGATION AZ (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Sep 30 2010, 12:37 AM~18699000
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Sep 29 2010, 10:47 PM~18698515
> *LOL......... ttt for the #1 hater keep on hating its just making me bigger and if you got something to say here my # 909-717-4724 or you got the address we need to talk i got your 10k come get it............
> *



here we go again with the he said she said bullshit!!! yeah im the asain guy your talking about so what i never said i wasn't!!! lets get this SHIT straight.... u sent someone over here to buy parts for you and i sold them to him, he asked me if i knew or heard of you and i said yes!!! i told him we don't really talk or do business anymore since that last business deal we had..now about the 10k you act like you dont know what im talking about!!!! the deal with the impala the caddy and euro parts and also the stack of impala frames i sold you! that shit was at least worth 10k but we made a deal and i sold them to you for 6k or 7k somewhere around there and yes you did give me most of the money (i never said you didn't) but how long did it take you to pay me the rest of the money?? you told me in a month... no it took like 6 months for you to pay me!!!! and at that you gave me sets of rims to sell to get my money....deal was done now!!!!! i told your buddy this same shit yesterday when he came here to buy parts for you!! so if u want to take this out of content and blow it out of proportion and say im talking SHIT thats on you!!!!!! thats how the deal went down and and since then we havnt talked or did business!!!!


so im going to put this in bold for u and for every one else on layitlow.....
if some one asks me if i know u ya im going to say yes and if they ask me what happened i will say what u just read word for word... and thats that.

FROM BUSINESS OWNER TO BUSINESS OWNER A DEAL IS A DEAL WEATHER IS VERBAL OR WRITTEN YOU SHOULD STAND BEHIND YOUR WORD AND PAY UP

THIS IS THE REASON FOR US NOT DOING BUSINESS ANY MORE

THANK YOU,
HOPPOS


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION AZ_@Sep 30 2010, 02:02 AM~18699208
> *:wave:
> *


WHATS UP BRO SO DID YOU LIKE OUR PICNIC?


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HYDRO909_@Sep 30 2010, 10:05 AM~18701083
> *here we go again with the he said she said bullshit!!! yeah im the asain guy your talking about so what i never said i wasn't!!! lets get this SHIT straight.... u sent someone over here to buy parts for you and i sold them to him, he asked me if i knew or heard of you and i said yes!!! i told him we don't really talk or do business anymore since that last business deal we had..now about the 10k you act like you dont know what im talking about!!!! the deal with the impala the caddy and euro parts and also the stack of impala frames i sold you! that shit was at least worth 10k but we made a deal and i sold them to you for 6k or 7k somewhere around there and yes you did give me most of the money (i never said you didn't) but how long did it take you to pay me the rest of the money?? you told me in a month... no it took like 6 months for you to pay me!!!! and at that you gave me sets of rims to sell to get my money....deal was done now!!!!! i told your buddy this same shit yesterday when he came here to buy parts for you!! so if u want to take this out of content and blow it out of proportion and say im talking SHIT thats on you!!!!!! thats how the deal went down and and since then we havnt talked or did business!!!!
> so im going to put this in bold for u and for every one else on layitlow.....
> if some one asks me if i know u ya im going to say yes and if they ask me what happened i will say what u just read word for word... and thats that.
> ...


ohh shit that pile of shit you gave me for 10 racks homie you got me fucked up i stand by my word and my work.... talking all that shit to everybody be a man and man up to me lets see who has the last word all you know how to do is run your mouth ...why dont you talk about me helping your ass out when you where moving and you needed to get alot a shit out of your shop who was there i was... you needed fedia for those cars who was there... i didnt want that other peice of shit cadi you pushed it on to me... thats on you...i came out with the money to help your ass out you peice of shit!!!! and paid your ass in full for that junk that i bought you said the 64 had a brand new motor that was bullshit it had a brand new rod knock the other cadi the motor was seized in it you could ask mr. impala he knows whats up with that white cadi yup you just want to say what you want to say to make you look good but your a work of art running your mouth will get a knock on a door.... 
i dont have time for this typing shit if you want to keep running your mouth come talk to me like a man....


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

HEY ART, YOU GUYS GONNA HAVE ANOTHER CRUISE NIGHT ANYTIME SOON?


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

yeah man we planned to but things just got so busy with all the shows and now super show is around the corner we kinda ran out of time. but if we do we will post it on here and let every one know


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HYDRO909_@Sep 30 2010, 01:33 PM~18703156
> *yeah man we planned to but things just got so busy with all the shows and now super show is around the corner we kinda ran out of time. but if we do we will post it on here and let every one know
> *


let us know art


----------



## Delegation.I.E (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

T
T
T


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

yeah we did enjoy the picnic havent been out like that for a while thanks u guys and yeah well let u guys know if we plan one


----------



## OC714Santanero (Sep 16, 2007)

Sup Art dropping by and showing you love this is Carlos Cesar's friend Hoppo's TTMFT


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HYDRO909_@Oct 1 2010, 11:25 AM~18711538
> *yeah we did enjoy the picnic havent been out like that for a while thanks u guys and yeah well let u guys know if we plan one
> *


YEA THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT ART GLAD YOU LIKED IT HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE NEXT YEAR TTMFT HOPPOS :biggrin:


----------



## escoeone (Aug 3, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

I HOPE HOPOOS HAS THE 62 AT THE SUPPER SHOW ON SUNDAY;;U NEED TO SHOW UP


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

HOPPO"S;;;GONA BE IN THE HOUSE;;108 INCHES[/size
VEGAS


----------



## The Supreme Plate (Sep 16, 2010)

I just cant wait to see the cars just sky high. Super Show is about to be dope.
Gonna be a few cats settling some old problems that day.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

YES SIR


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

yeah well be out there with the booth but no car this year..


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

Whats up Art,thanks for my package and super fast shipping :thumbsup:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H0PSH0P_@Oct 5 2010, 09:42 PM~18747236
> *Whats up Art,thanks for my package and super fast shipping :thumbsup:
> *


quick shipping good guy to deal with:thumbsup:


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

*TTT*


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridincalivato_@Oct 15 2010, 11:44 AM~18819956
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigdogz (Nov 16, 2007)

Want to thank you for the hook up in Vegas. Needed those cylinders and fitting to get my car home to AZ. Once again top notch homies. Will always do buisness with these dudes. Brown Society 4 life!!! :biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdogz_@Oct 16 2010, 08:37 PM~18830310
> *Want to thank you for the hook up in Vegas. Needed those cylinders and fitting to get my car home to AZ. Once again top notch homies. Will always do buisness with these dudes. Brown Society 4 life!!! :biggrin:
> *


thats whats up


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Oct 16 2010, 10:32 PM~18830974
> *thats whats up
> *


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mattd_@Oct 17 2010, 04:48 PM~18835045
> *
> *


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## Mr.Brown (Jan 18, 2009)

TTT uffin:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

we calling out a hoppers in the southern cali and Az area...right now we have two categories but if we get any radical hoppers we will didvide the money $1000 for the winners in all three categories...Lets see who has the best hoppers AZ or Cali??? let me know if ur up for the challenge...United DReams cc Yuma, Az


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Nice Clean Set Ups and Work..


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TKeeby79_@Nov 12 2010, 11:49 AM~19052029
> *Nice Clean Set Ups and Work..
> *


x30000


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

TO THE TOP


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

SINCE U GUYS ARE JUDGES JUST DO UR BEST</span>


----------



## 64GALAXIE (Sep 25, 2010)

hey imma be u guys way on saterday how much are good used batteries???


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 64GALAXIE_@Nov 16 2010, 10:50 PM~19089043
> *hey imma be u guys way on saterday how much are good used batteries???
> *


HIT UP HIS SHOP


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

big thangs to the hoppos fam for coming to support us hope to see u next year :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

GREAT CHRISTMAS PRESENTS!

11195 S CENTRAL AVE ONTARIO CA 91762
909 923 5553

HOPPOSONLINE.COM

HIGH QUALITY BILLET ALUM.
SWITCH HANDLES=(ON SALE)35$

PREWIRE (READY TO GO)=48$

CHEVY BOWTIE HOPPOS EDITION= 65$ OR 2 FOR 120$


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HYDRO909_@Nov 24 2010, 02:59 PM~19154343
> *GREAT CHRISTMAS PRESENTS!
> 
> 11195 S CENTRAL AVE ONTARIO CA 91762
> ...


NICE TTT FOR ART


----------



## DELEGATION AZ (Feb 3, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HYDRO909_@Nov 27 2010, 11:32 AM~19175162
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

UPDATED RULES ARE SET FOR THE UNITED DREAMS SHOW & HOP ON FEB 12, 2011....$3000 TOTAL IN CASH!!!


Single pump , stock lower trailing arms mounted to the Factory Location, adjustable lowers okay. upper trailing arms mounts can be dropped, 10 batteries max, 40" max lock-up, center of bumper to floor. no shocks needed.

Double pump, stock lower arms mounted to the factory location. adjustable lowers okay. upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped. 16 batteries max, 50" max lock-up center of bumper to floor. no shocks needed.

Radical class is not really a set rule class. radical is anything goes single, double and triple pumps....


*Any Car that does not have the LOWER TRAILING ARM mounted to the STOCK FACTORY LOCATIONS is automatically put in the anything goes Radical class.


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DA HITTA_@Jan 7 2011, 09:34 AM~19529925
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## NINETYSEXLAC (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETYSEXLAC_@Jan 19 2011, 10:05 PM~19644905
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

T


T


T


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Summer is coming!!! So when is the Hoppo's Cruisenight???? Let's do this!!!!
  :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@May 12 2011, 09:02 AM~20537017
> *Summer is coming!!! So when is the Hoppo's Cruisenight????  Let's do this!!!!
> :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




were trying top get some thing going but with all these shows and stuff comming up its hard to work around all the schedules!

be definatly looking to work some thing out!

ill keep every one posted!

hoppos!


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HYDRO909_@May 12 2011, 09:28 AM~20537151
> *were trying top get some thing going but with all these shows and stuff comming up its hard to work around all the schedules!
> 
> be definatly looking to work some thing out!
> ...


I WILL HIT YOU UP ART  :biggrin:


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

CHECK THIS OUT :biggrin:  http://www.lowridermagazine.com/tech/0910_...tech/index.html


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

*-THE HOP WILL START AT 8PM, ALL HOPPERS MUST BE THERE BY 7:30PM. WE WILL NOT WAIT FOR ANYONE!!!!*

RULES WILL BE ENFORCED, WE WANT A FAIR HOP, IF YOU HAVE ANY ISSUES WITH THESE RULES PLEASE LET ME KNOW ASAP. I BELIEVE THESE RULES ARE FAIR. THERE IS PLENTY OF TIME TO SET YOUR CAR UP TO THE RULES HERE.


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

nice!!!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:0


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 17 2011, 08:22 AM~20569798
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 17 2011, 08:22 AM~20569798
> *
> 
> 
> ...




yess sir! looks good! thanks al!


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

GOT MY BACK PUMP KIT THANKS ART TTT FOR HOPPOS AND COMPANY


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

PUT THE PUMP TOGETHER JUST WAITING FOR THE INSTALL TTT FOR HOPPOS


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

TTMFT FOR HOPPOS


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 66CLASSICSTYLECC_@May 18 2011, 08:58 PM~20582512
> *PUT THE PUMP TOGETHER JUST WAITING FOR THE INSTALL TTT FOR HOPPOS
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: looks like christmas for someone lol....


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~GARZA 70 RAG~_@May 21 2011, 11:49 AM~20599475
> *:wow:  :wow: looks like christmas for someone lol....
> *


HAHAHA YES IT IS  SANTA CLAUS KNEW WHAT I WANTED AND I WAS A GOOD BOY LOL


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

Big Thanks to the Hoppo's crew...  

We started the install on my 68 today.. will post up more pic's when we are done.

Al
IMPERIALS LA


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@May 22 2011, 08:58 PM~20607001
> *Big Thanks to the Hoppo's crew...
> 
> We started the install on my 68 today.. will post up more pic's when we are done.
> ...


LOOKING GOOD AL :wow: KEEP US POSTED  HOPPOS TTT


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

TO

THE 

TOP


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

every one have a good holiday!

from hoppos and crew!


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66CLASSICSTYLECC_@May 22 2011, 10:40 PM~20607908
> *LOOKING GOOD AL :wow:  KEEP US POSTED  HOPPOS TTT
> *



niceee!
damm looks good!


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@May 22 2011, 08:58 PM~20607001
> *Big Thanks to the Hoppo's crew...
> 
> We started the install on my 68 today.. will post up more pic's when we are done.
> ...


looks good!
keep us updated!


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HYDRO909_@May 27 2011, 09:29 AM~20640335
> *every one have a good holiday!
> 
> from hoppos and crew!
> *


HAVE A SAFE WEEKEND YOURSELF HOPPOS CREW


----------



## bigg mike (May 29, 2011)

lookin 4 quote on 2 pump 6 batt set up reinforced stress point....need price on set up and instalation...thnx!


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

bigg mike said:


> lookin 4 quote on 2 pump 6 batt set up reinforced stress point....need price on set up and instalation...thnx!


 
2800$


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

hey paul thanks for sending all those guys this way man! really apprecaite it!

thanks!
hoppos crew!


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

HYDRO909 said:


> hey paul thanks for sending all those guys this way man! really apprecaite it!
> 
> thanks!
> hoppos crew!


HEY ANYTIME BROTHERS YOUR THE BEST HYDRAULIC AND AIR BAG INSTALLER IN THE I.E. NO ONE DOES IT BETTER HOPPOS#1 IN MY BOOK:thumbsup::worship:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

After work come on out for some tacos...


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

66CLASSICSTYLECC said:


> HEY ANYTIME BROTHERS YOUR THE BEST HYDRAULIC AND AIR BAG INSTALLER IN THE I.E. NO ONE DOES IT BETTER HOPPOS#1 IN MY BOOK:thumbsup::worship:


hahahah! thanks man! hows the car club goin ?


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

G2G_Al said:


> After work come on out for some tacos...




ill try to if we dont have any other shows scheduled!
thanks for the invite!


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

HYDRO909 said:


> hahahah! thanks man! hows the car club goin ?


ITS GOING GOOD BRO WE HAVE 14 MEMBERS AND STILL GROWING... HEY ARE YOU GUYS GOING TO THE GROUPE C.C. PICNIC IN CORONA AT THE CITY PARK? IF U GUYS ARE WE WILL BE OUT THERE HOPE YOU GUYS CAN MAKE IT


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

when is that!?

date and time?


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

HYDRO909 said:


> when is that!?
> 
> date and time?


this sunday corona city park wher we had our picnic last year


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

HOPPOS TO THE TOP


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

ANOTHER RIDE THAT HAS HOPPOS HYDRAULICS IN THER TRUNK TTT


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

Here is a pic of my set up in my 68!

Thanks Again!


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

NEWLIFE ELA said:


> Here is a pic of my set up in my 68!
> 
> Thanks Again!


nice


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

NEWLIFE ELA said:


> Here is a pic of my set up in my 68!
> 
> Thanks Again!




clean clean! looks good man!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

STREET SINGAL $1000 STREET DOUBLE $1000 RADICAL SINGAL$1000 RADICAL DOUBLE $1000 WINNER TAKES ALL IN ALL CLASSES..MORE INFO COMING SOON..


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

were gunna try and make it out there for that show to bad it wont be warm enough to jump in the water hahah!

hoppos 909 923 5553


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

SHIT THAT WATER IS GOING TO BE COLD AS FUCK...


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

hahah i know man but we wanna try and head out there for that show. hopefully!


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

looking for 8 chrome delta dump solenoid covers? price?


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

ART IS A GREAT GUY AND ALWAYS HOOKS ME UP..... PARTS ARE ALWAYS USUALLY IN STOCK TOO...


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

lo4lyf said:


> looking for 8 chrome delta dump solenoid covers? price?


chrome delta solenid cover 5$
8 inch chrome 110$ every thing in stock let me know man! call us up 909 923 5553!
hoppos


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

RIVERSIDELOWRIDING said:


> ART IS A GREAT GUY AND ALWAYS HOOKS ME UP..... PARTS ARE ALWAYS USUALLY IN STOCK TOO...





hahaha thanks man and every thing in stock!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

4TH OFJULY


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

lowriderfiest sandiego 2001
BIG AL


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

*ttt*


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

What's up Hoppo's!! Long time no see. Need to stop by with more donuts!!!!


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

hey alex!
yeah i know man we havent had donuts since then! hahah hw u been? whats new?


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

DIPN714 said:


> lowriderfiest sandiego 2001
> BIG AL


back bumber..fellows


----------



## PHANTOM (Oct 15, 2006)

DIPN714 said:


> lowriderfiest sandiego 2001
> BIG AL


 
:thumbsup: doing the damn thing


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

HYDRO909 said:


> hey alex!
> yeah i know man we havent had donuts since then! hahah hw u been? whats new?


What up Fellas, will try to roll by on Friday!!! Things have been cool!!!


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

HYDRO909 said:


> hahaha thanks man and every thing in stock!


 
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
BUMP FOR ART


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

G2G_Al said:


> What up Fellas, will try to roll by on Friday!!! Things have been cool!!!


alright sounds good! see ya!


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

ttt


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

TT






T


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

wuts tha ticket on a pair of reiforced uppers(a arms?) ext 1 inch


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

TTT FOR HOPPO'S


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

gona make it too l.a any way;;;;the new look ART


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

dammm al so any idea who did it? im sorry man!


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

uppers inch and a half??? a arms?????


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

ttt


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

HYDRO909 said:


> dammm al so any idea who did it? im sorry man!


 x2 that suckssss


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

DIPN714 said:


>


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

bad to da bone ELCO;;WOW


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

Just ordered some Hoppo's pumps.
Art, what a cool guy


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

Ancheta_Workshop said:


> Just ordered some Hoppo's pumps.
> Art, what a cool guy


they will be shipped out tmrw!
thanks for the order! 909 923 5553!
ill make sure to toss some stuff in for u!


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

TTT


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

TTT:boink:


----------



## westsidenickie (Mar 13, 2007)

thanks art


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

westsidenickie said:


> thanks art


np man let us know waht else we can do for u!

hoppos 909 923 5553!


----------



## mylow96 (Aug 9, 2011)

JUST DROPPED OFF MY CADI ON MONDAY AND DAMN IM IMPRESSED WITH THE WAY THESE GUYS DO BUSINESS! ART TOOK THE TIME TO EXPLAIN EVERYTHING I NEEDED TO KNOW ABOUT THE SETUP GOING IN MY CAR. NOT TO MENTION THIS IS MY FIRST CAR ON JUICE AND HE BROKE IT DOWN BARNEY STYLE FOR ME. I KNOW MY BABY IS IN GOOD HANDS. CANT WAIT TO SEE THE FINISHED PRODUCT HOMIE! :worship:


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

mylow96 said:


> JUST DROPPED OFF MY CADI ON MONDAY AND DAMN IM IMPRESSED WITH THE WAY THESE GUYS DO BUSINESS! ART TOOK THE TIME TO EXPLAIN EVERYTHING I NEEDED TO KNOW ABOUT THE SETUP GOING IN MY CAR. NOT TO MENTION THIS IS MY FIRST CAR ON JUICE AND HE BROKE IT DOWN BARNEY STYLE FOR ME. I KNOW MY BABY IS IN GOOD HANDS. CANT WAIT TO SEE THE FINISHED PRODUCT HOMIE! :worship:


:thumbsup: yup! just doin business the way it should be! proffesinal! thats all and ur going to love the finished product!


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

TTT FOR HOPPOS


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

what up art ??? i need a big port side press block... gonna get rid of the hi-lo stuff i got to replace it all with hoppos parts...also need some coils, fittings,check , italian...


----------



## lealbros (Oct 21, 2004)

how much for a four pump show set up let me know 3617287787 thanks


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## Afterlife (Jun 1, 2011)

PM sent...


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

RIVERSIDELOWRIDING said:


> what up art ??? i need a big port side press block... gonna get rid of the hi-lo stuff i got to replace it all with hoppos parts...also need some coils, fittings,check , italian...


let me know what u need 909 923 5553 hoppos!


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

lealbros said:


> how much for a four pump show set up let me know 3617287787 thanks


you got to break it down a little better then that and let me know what exactly u want all squares? tubing chrome?.. parker checks?... lmk
909 923 5553 so we can quote u exactly for what u want!

thanks hoppos crew!


----------



## Tylerv38 (Jun 17, 2011)

Do you guys have switch extensions? chrome


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

Tylerv38 said:


> Do you guys have switch extensions? chrome


yes we do 
chrome
red
orange
green
blue
gold
black
purple


----------



## Tylerv38 (Jun 17, 2011)

Can I order over the phone


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

sure can we accpet credit card over the phone has to ship to where the shipment of the card goes to or paypal


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY (Jan 25, 2009)

do you guys stock the chrome extended shocks, need some for a g-body. if so how much?


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

DIRTYWHITEBOY said:


> do you guys stock the chrome extended shocks, need some for a g-body. if so how much?


 we send them out right now as needed we have about 10 sets at chrome right now but there payed/sold already but i can send urs out when ever and there 150$ i also got them non chromed!
909 923 5553
lmk
hoppos


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

TTT FOR ART...


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

HOP THIS SUNDAY IN RIATO....379 WEST VALLEY BLVD CA...KINFOLK CAR SHOW'''ELCO WILL B THERE;;;SEE U GUYS ON MONDAY


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

hoppos powered
http://s607.photobucket.com/albums/...ent=ELCOOOOOOOOOOOOHOPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPER.mp4


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

[URL=http://s607.photobucket.com/albums/tt151/elco1985/?action=view&current=ELCOOOOOOOOOOOOHOPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPER-1.mp4]







[/URL]


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

DIPN714 said:


> HOP THIS SUNDAY IN RIATO....379 WEST VALLEY BLVD CA...KINFOLK CAR SHOW'''ELCO WILL B THERE;;;SEE U GUYS ON MONDAY


were going out to the soboba show sunday!


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

IS THE SHOP OPEN ON SATURDAYS ???


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

Yeah but we close at 12the today we were there till bout 2 cuz we were packin up for the soboba show tmrw


----------



## juarez4 (Jun 12, 2010)

*Hoppos chevy bow tie*

Thanks Art, its just what the engine compartment needed :thumbsup:







hydros18.jpg (57.1 KB)








hydros19.jpg (68.0 KB)








hydros17.jpg (43.9 KB)


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

juarez4 said:


> Thanks Art, its just what the engine compartment needed :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shit looks good man! nice! keep it up
!


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

I need a price on some Lincoln spoon extenders w/balljoint and a pre wired 4 switch panel with wire pls


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

stinking lincoln said:


> I need a price on some Lincoln spoon extenders w/balljoint and a pre wired 4 switch panel with wire pls


spoons with balljoints 160$
4 hole pre wired 90$


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

HYDRO909 said:


> spoons with balljoints 160$4 hole pre wired 90$


 Ordered from you guys yesterday.......thanks


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

are da compt motors in yet,,, in bad need of some;;;can u see\????


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

are da compt motors in yet,,, in bad need of some;;;can u see\????<br>


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

ordered more parts for the project....Thanks Alex, you cool guy!!!


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

Ancheta_Workshop said:


> ordered more parts for the project....Thanks Alex, you cool guy!!!


thank you!!! ur stuff already left!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

DIPN714 said:


> are da compt motors in yet,,, in bad need of some;;;can u see\????<br>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::dunno:


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

DIPN714 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::dunno:


naw not yet al


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

HYDRO909 said:


> naw not yet al


man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

hoppos 909 923 5553!

hoppos!
whos ready fro sure show!!!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

still need caseings


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

*HOPPOS CUSTOM SUSPENSION WORKS 
*WILL BE THERE WITH A BOOTH WITH HUGE SAVING. 


GET ALL UR PARTS AT SUPER SHOW FOR THE SAME PRICE WE SELL THEM TO ALL THE SHOPS! WHOLESALE TO THE PUBLIC AT THE HOPPOS BOOTH DEAD CENTER DOWN VENDER ROW!!
MAKE SURE TO STOP ON BY AND CHECK OUT ALL THE NEW PRODUCT ALONG WITH THE TALKED ABOUT "RF1 AND RF2" PUMPS!

909 923 5553!​


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

ARE WE THERE,,,CASEING;;; CCE;;;;; SACO ;;; IT DONT MATTER JUST NEED 2


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

DIPN714 said:


> are da compt motors in yet,,, in bad need of some;;;can u see\????


:h5::h5:


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

see u in vegas al!!!!


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

ttt for hoppos and crew


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

pauljrclassicstylecc said:


> ttt for hoppos and crew


whats up paul!!! how u doin man


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

*check it out 
www.HOPPOSONLINE.COM*


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

HYDRO909 said:


> whats up paul!!! how u doin man


WHATS UP ART OR ALEX HOW'S BUSINESS?


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

How much for 2 plain tanks and 2 plain hex plugs,no chrome (raw if possible)shipped to Tracy,95377....thanks


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

TTT


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

ttt


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

to the top


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

This Saturday


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

hoppo's ttt


----------

